# Paracetamol for goats



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

Has any body used, or heard of using paracetamol for reducing temperature in goats.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

As far as i know: NO, you can not. It can be toxic to goats. You can use aspirin (no mixture, just aspirin as the active ingredient) in cows and goats. As a matter of fact, years and years ago, when we had a cow dairy in Texas, we had no banamine yet (or didn't know about it?) and we used these huge asperin bolusses for our cows if they were in pain. Can you get asperin? Not sure about the dose....

Marion


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The problem with aspirin in goats is the amount given. Marion gave a cow one huge bolus, try 3 or 4 times that amount every 4 hours in a goats metabolism. 13 people aspirins per 100 pounds given orally every 4 hours, you will destroy her rumen with that. Vicki


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, wow, that's a lot. To be honest, the only reason I answered the question and suggested aspirin is that I know SANDQ is in Romenia and I figured he asked about the Paracetamol because he probably doesn't have access to the veterinary medicin we use. I'm from Europe, and I know they have Aspirin for people, that's why I picked Aspirin, didn't know that it would take such a scary dose (and yes indeed rumen acidosis would be likely if you throw in that much aspirin). Banamine would of course be the drug of choice to reduce fever if available.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I was just commenting on the aspirin. I have never used Paracetamol or heard of it, unless of course it has another name here.

I would be treating fever for the cause...and treat the dehydration with ringers. Fluids can be a miracle that is cheap and so seldom used.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Paracetamol is simply another name for acetaminophen -- ie Tylenol.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

:yeahthat Tracy you beat me to it...................


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

They still use those huge aspirin boluses on dairies for cows. I did an internship in 2009 and they were using them on a couple of the dairies I was at. The one where I helped bolus the cows, they also gave them a giant probiotic pill with the bolus.


----------



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

I agree we should be finding the cause of the slightly high temperature, before giving treatment. The goat in question, is around 100 days pregnant, not off her food or water, is eating hay, not loosing body condition. She just seems to have less energy than normal and is slow to get motivated in the mornings ( mind you I have that problem ).


----------

